# Overclocking Athlon 64x2 4200+



## zuala77 (May 13, 2006)

Hi....i have tried everything that i know.......i recently brought a dual core cpu.....and i want to overclock it.............i am running at 2.4GHz iwth temps 29-39 idle and stable.....with prime95.......i would like to get to 2.6ghz...and what are the thing that i need to do..i am confused about memory timings and divider


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 13, 2006)

Which core ????

Was the stock speed at 2.2 GHz ???

Anyway ... i'd say u stick to stock speeds unless u have really good mem. that can take an extra 20-30 MHz on the clock ...


----------

